# How to prevent Door Slamming open in Windy Conditions



## apurned (May 29, 2008)

Can anyone offer help to prevent my Habitation door from swinging uncontrollably open in windy conditions when I relaese the lock. It was really windy this last weekend, and the door slammed open very violently, and I feared it would break off it hinges. I am sure there is some sort of inhibiting device out there if I just knew where to look.
The device must only be effective when the door is opening not when closing because I have to jerk the door shut to ensure it locks properly.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*slamming door*

What it needs is a strut like the gas struts that are fitted now.

Made with a piston inside like a bicycle pump, with a one way valve.

When in opening direction the valve shuts and the door is opened against the compression like pumping up your tyre. So stopping the door being blown open hard against the side of your van.

On closing a flap opens and there is no build up of pressure and you will be able to shut the door and slam it shut.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Appologise in advance,

My wife has this problem every time she opens the door when it is windy, it never happens to me.


My solution...............Open the catch with one hand,,,and hold the handle with the other.

Steve


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Sorry, too technical for me. Whats wrong with a bungee. One end fastened to the door and the other end to somewhere in the motorhome  Beware of rebound! :roll: 

Ian


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

lookback said:


> Sorry, too technical for me. Whats wrong with a bungee. One end fastened to the door and the other end to somewhere in the motorhome  Beware of rebound! :roll:
> 
> Ian


tation 
Have to agree with the above - I keep a bungee in the habitation door 'bin' and it stretches between the door and the driver door handle ie it keeps it open - of course if you're not 'French' then it would stretch between the door and the passnger door handle.

Harry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Turn the 'van round so the door is on the lee side.


----------

